# Hi!



## dracosgurl

Hi everyone! I just wanted to let everyone know I'm here.  I'm a little shy, sorry. I've been writing for a very long time, fiction mostly, and someone told me about this website. I'm hopefully going to have my parents get my book published soon, so maybe I'll post it to y'all. Thanks a bunch. PS. Call me kitkat. That's how I always sign posts. 

~kitkat


----------



## Shinn

Hey there and welcome to the forum, kitkat. Don't be shy, you enjoy being here! 

By the way, I hope to be reading some of your work soon!


----------



## Baron

Hi Kitkat and welcome


----------



## Voodoo

hello.
you remind me of lauryn hill.
lovely hair.


----------



## dracosgurl

Okay...? 

 I have a question. I know y'all would never steal my stories, but is it okay if I put copyright on it? I feel better doing that.


----------



## Voodoo

I couldn't see the avatar very well.
If you want to.
That simple, i should be doing it.
Of course, no one wants to steal from me.
That'd be tantamount to stealing from the poor.
Yes.


----------



## WordWeaver

dracosgurl said:


> Okay...?
> 
> I have a question. I know y'all would never steal my stories, but is it okay if I put copyright on it? I feel better doing that.


 
There's no need to. Copyright laws protect your work from the minute you create it. Adding a "Copyright" tag only makes you look amateur. (No offense, but I don't think that anybody'd get that far stealing your stories.)

I don't want to sound mean, but if your work on this site is any indication to how your novel looks, I'd really think twice before having "your parents" publish it for you. Better to work at your writing first before taking that route. The publishing world isn't as easy as you'd like to think it is.


----------



## Voodoo

It's actually automatically copyrighted?
It's only a username, not your actual name, or pseudonym.
then again, I don't know.


----------



## WordWeaver

Anything you write is already protected under copyright laws from its conception. You don't need to register it anywhere; that's just for added protection.


----------



## dracosgurl

I know, but YOU MUST'VE NOT READ MY POST ABOUT PUTTING IT ON.


----------



## Voodoo

And if a he said she said occurs?


----------



## Baron

German Voodoo said:


> And if a he said she said occurs?


 
I always upload copies of my work to a secure digital vault so that in the event of the "he said, she said" situation I have copy that I can prove was written on the specific date.

There's nothing amateur about putting copyright and date on work published on the web.  Plagiarism is in the dictionary because it happens.


----------



## Voodoo

Forgive me, I only got an internet connection a couple months ago.
What secure digital vault?
Just some generic host?


----------



## Baron

German Voodoo said:


> Forgive me, I only got an internet connection a couple months ago.
> What secure digital vault?
> Just some generic host?


 

The one that I use comes as a free service with my provider but if you Google you should find something similar.

BT.com | Personal | BT Digital Vault

The one that I use automatically backs up my work as I write it.

Rob


----------



## Voodoo

Ah, doubt there's a free one, or one on comcast.
My work's not particularly valuable yet, so I'm not worried.
Hate being poor and white.


----------



## WordWeaver

When a "He said, She said" occurs it is a matter of proving the work is originally yours. Putting "Copyright by ..... " makes no difference. Copyright "registration" only holds up if its registered through the Library of Congress. Plagiarism cases and court battles against "Stolen" work usually happen after a piece is published, rarely before. Read up on copyright laws, it clearly states that a piece is automatically protected under copyright when you create it.

And yes, it IS amateur. Editors and Publishers state this. If you don't believe me, read the Writer's Market 2007, query section for proof.


----------



## Voodoo

Ha.
My situation, I won't get published until

I've skill
and I'm out of the hellhole.

If someone wants to see my work published, hey.

good for me/them.


----------



## WordWeaver

German Voodoo said:


> Ha.
> My situation, I won't get published until
> 
> I've skill
> and I'm out of the hellhole.
> 
> If someone wants to see my work published, hey.
> 
> good for me/them.


 
Nobody is going to waste their time stealing unpublished work and going through the hassal of getting it published themselves. If a piece is worthy of publication you as the author would certaintly get to it first. If they do persist on trying to claim it as their own - I pitty them.

The cases you hear about Plagiarism are usually after the piece gets published, or while it's in the process. Then you get the people that step up and say, "Hey that's mine." You as the original author hold all rough drafts and notes on the work, so you will have a more convincing case. 

But hell, I never worry about plagiarism anyway. Stealing my work won't get anybody anywhere. In fact, they'd be awfully embarassed to say that it is their work. :tongue:


----------



## Voodoo

So, 'tis resolved with a simple

"Who the hell would want us?"

Still, thread op, if you're that worried, don't post.


----------



## Baron

WordWeaver said:


> When a "He said, She said" occurs it is a matter of proving the work is originally yours. Putting "Copyright by ..... " makes no difference. Copyright "registration" only holds up if its registered through the Library of Congress. Plagiarism cases and court battles against "Stolen" work usually happen after a piece is published, rarely before. Read up on copyright laws, it clearly states that a piece is automatically protected under copyright when you create it.
> 
> And yes, it IS amateur. Editors and Publishers state this. If you don't believe me, read the Writer's Market 2007, query section for proof.


 
Is this the place to argue about this?  My view?  I've been writing since the late sixties, based in the UK most of the time.  There are many ways to establish copyright without having to formally register.  One favourite method used to be to simply post your copy to yourself by registered post.

As for amateur v professional, as long as people are prepared to pay for what I write, and they do, then I consider myself professional.  The definition of professional is that you get paid to do it.  I couldn't really care less what anyone else thinks.


----------



## WordWeaver

dracosgurl said:


> I know, but YOU MUST'VE NOT READ MY POST ABOUT PUTTING IT ON.


 
Nobody is going to steal your garbage.


----------



## DavidGil

I doubt the poster will be posting anymore anyways. So the point is kinda moot.


----------



## WordWeaver

Baron said:


> Is this the place to argue about this? My view? I've been writing since the late sixties, based in the UK most of the time. There are many ways to establish copyright without having to formally register. One favourite method used to be to simply post your copy to yourself by registered post.
> 
> As for amateur v professional, as long as people are prepared to pay for what I write, and they do, then I consider myself professional. The definition of professional is that you get paid to do it. I couldn't really care less what anyone else thinks.


 
I don't know how it works in the UK, but here you don't need to register copyright. It is automatically protected. And you are refering to "Poor Man's Copyright," which if you would actually READ about it, you'd find it unnecessary. Laws have changed since the sixties, old timer. I'd suggest reading a bit and gaining some more information before trying to argue on it. I'm not talking out of my ass - I've researched this subject plenty of times. Read up on Writer's Market 2007 - They explain this in detail, and this is through the sources of "Professional" publishers.

But if you want to go ahead and register your work for extra copyright protection, be my guest. However, I don't suggest mentioning this in your query letter or on the manuscript.


----------



## Voodoo

I only heard about poor man's today, in a post by gunslinger's requiem, and it said it's unnecessary and a waste of time, in comparison to other methods electronically.


----------



## Baron

German Voodoo said:


> I only heard about poor man's today, in a post by gunslinger's requiem, and it said it's unnecessary and a waste of time, in comparison to other methods electronically.


 
the fact is that you only need to be able to prove that your writing was produced prior to anything similar which may appear. If you publish something on the forum and that post is dated then that is proof enough.

Don't mind the 'old timer' tag. The best writing is born out of experience and I've had a few years and lived in the right places to experience quite a bit and there's life in me yet.

For the record, this web site is a published work. Take a look at the foot of the page and you'll quite easily see a copyright tag.  

There are differences in UK and US copyright laws


----------



## Voodoo

All times are GMT -5. The time now is 08:48 PM.
Powered by vBulletin, Copyright ©2000-2007, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. 
LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.0.0​ 


That? isn't that vbulletin copyright?


----------



## dracosgurl

I can use copyright if I want to.


----------



## Voodoo

You're going to be reprimanded if you keep posting images like that.


----------



## Voodoo

Hi everyone! I just wanted to let everyone know I'm here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a little shy, sorry. *I've been writing for a very long time*, fiction mostly, and someone told me about this website. I'm hopefully going to have my parents get my book published soon, so maybe I'll post it to y'all. Thanks a bunch. PS. Call me kitkat. That's how I always sign posts.


----------



## dracosgurl

Yeah, I have been writing for a very long time. I could even write in cursive before anyone taught me how. 

Había una vez una persona que es nombre de pantalla era vudú alemán. Él resolvió el dracosgurl. Dracosgurl dijo que él falló en la vida y el Internet. Y ella ment él. 

There once was a person who's screen name was German Voodoo. He met dracosgurl. Dracosgurl said he failed at life and the internet. And she meant.


----------



## Baron

German Voodoo said:


> All times are GMT -5. The time now is 08:48 PM.
> 
> Powered by vBulletin, Copyright ©2000-2007, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.0.0
> LinkBacks Enabled by vBSEO 3.0.0​
> 
> 
> That? isn't that vbulletin copyright?


 
Thats right, the copyright owned by the company that created the bulletin board.  The bulletin board is published on the web so therefore its a published work.

Why not give this girl a little credit for hanging on in there while the hounds have been ripping her to shreds?


----------



## Voodoo

She called someone a HOE.
Rob, I go to a school where HOE is commonplace.
She should do better, and now, she's trolling horribly instead of trying to resolve something.

And thank you for today's lessons, they were helpful.


----------



## WordWeaver

dracosgurl said:


> Yeah, I have been writing for a very long time. I could even write in cursive before anyone taught me how.


 
Too bad that you can't write well.


----------



## dracosgurl

German Voodoo said:


> She called someone a HOE.
> Rob, I go to a school where HOE is commonplace.
> She should do better, and now, she's trolling horribly instead of trying to resolve something.
> 
> And thank you for today's lessons, they were helpful.


 
I only said it because you made me angry.

Diré que lo siento si.

I will say I'm sorry if you will. ^^


----------



## Voodoo

I'm not sorry, flower.


----------



## dracosgurl

WordWeaver said:


> Too bad that you can't write well.


 
I think I'll speak to you in spanish so you can't understand. :twisted:

No cuidando no cuidando no cuidar no cuidando no cuidar no cuidando no cuidar no cuidando no cuidar, y mencioné el no cuidar?


----------



## dracosgurl

Good, because I lied about saying I'm sorry anyway. 
Tu pérdida.


----------



## WordWeaver

Nobody wants your apology, just bugger off already.


----------



## WordWeaver

dracosgurl said:


> I think I'll speak to you in spanish so you can't understand. :twisted:
> 
> No cuidando no cuidando no cuidar no cuidando no cuidar no cuidando no cuidar no cuidando no cuidar, y mencioné el no cuidar?


 
I speak Spanish you moron. The fact that you don't and use an online translater to pretend that you do is even more pathetic. You know shit about shit little girl. And I care less that you don't care.

I think the mod just needs to close all of her threads, it's obvious we're dealing with an intellectually devoid teenager.


----------



## Voodoo

Why are you still here?
Do you need a greencard?
english speakers here.


----------



## dracosgurl

不要关心。
Chinese

Geef niet.
Dutch

Ne pas s'inquiéter.
French

Nicht interessieren.
German

Non preoccupar.
Italian

気遣ってはいけない。
Japanese

걱정하지 말라.
Korean

Não se importar.
Portuguese

Не позаботьте.
Russian

No cuidar
Spanish


----------



## Voodoo

English:

Idiot.


----------



## Johnna

I hope you realize that no one here will be impressed.


----------



## WordWeaver

You can't even copy and paste from the translater properly. What a moron.

Siete un produttore terribile senza futuro. Siete naturalmente ignari e dovreste ora dare appena in su risparmi lei dall'imbarazzo futuro.

Wow, you're so cooooooooooooool.


----------



## Voodoo

Dracos, work on your craft
and work on your social skills.
You'll never do anything if you can't take an opinion, or stop being a brat.
you're new, it's expected you'll react harshly, but this is over the top.


----------



## dracosgurl

Espero realices que no cuido.

I hope you realize I don't care. ^^


----------



## dracosgurl

BLEU van Corbin heeft mijn hart.
Maar aan me, bent u niets.
Ga zo bespreking naar uw retarts.
Omdat ik niet geïmponeerd ben.
Ik kan hier de hele dag zitten.
En duw u met pijltjes onder.
En ik kan weggaan.
Als ik tevreden.
Maar ik voel niet als het.

Let's see if you can figure out what language it is.


----------



## WordWeaver

Chiuda la scopata in su e vada gia


----------



## Johnna

I'll be surprised if anyone cares to figure it out.


----------



## WordWeaver

dracosgurl said:


> BLEU van Corbin heeft mijn hart.
> Maar aan me, bent u niets.
> Ga zo bespreking naar uw retarts.
> Omdat ik niet geïmponeerd ben.
> Ik kan hier de hele dag zitten.
> En duw u met pijltjes onder.
> En ik kan weggaan.
> Als ik tevreden.
> Maar ik voel niet als het.
> 
> Let's see if you can figure out what language it is.


 
We are dealing with a special child here. I think I'm finished with this topic, actually. This girl has no future.

German, BTW. Welcome to the internet and the world of translaters.


----------



## dracosgurl

VENITE A MANCARE!


----------



## Baron

As we're getting into languages I thought that I'd shove some in.

Would someone like to critique this poem?

*'S Gann Gun DÏrich Mi Chaoidh*

*'S gann gun dÏrich mi chaoidh
Dh'ionnsuidh frÏthean a' mhonaidh;
'S gann gun dirich mi chaoidh. *

*Fhuair mi litir a D˜n Eideann 'g rýdh
Nach feud mi dhol do 'n mhonadh. *
*'S tric a mharbh mi fiadh ard bheann
Air na glinn a b'ýille culaidh. *
*Fýgaidh mi a nis an tir seo, chan fhaigh
M'inntinn sÏth innt' tuilleadh. **Bheir mi ruaig gu cÚrs' nan Innsean
Feuch an dean mi fhÏn am buinnig.*


----------



## Voodoo

Hey, cool!
She's getting Wf members to spam in foreign languages/jabber.


----------



## Baron

German Voodoo said:


> Hey, cool!
> She's getting Wf members to spam in foreign languages/jabber.


 

Its Gaelic


----------



## WordWeaver

1. You don a username originating from a terrible children's series.
2. Your avatar is of a teenage Disney channel hack who will end up in rehab as did all the other Disney channel stars.
3. You have a wrestling picture in your signature.
4. You write like a twelve year old.
5. You need to use an online translater in an attempt to impress a public that hates you.
6. Your IQ is lower than my dog.

Yup, I think it's safe to say that there is no hope for you.


----------



## Voodoo

Careful, Word... you have a knack for this.


----------



## dracosgurl

WordWeaver said:


> 1. You don a username originating from a terrible children's series.
> 2. Your avatar is of a teenage Disney channel hack who will end up in rehab as did all the other Disney channel stars.
> 3. You have a wrestling picture in your signature.
> 4. You write like a twelve year old.
> 5. You need to use an online translater in an attempt to impress a public that hates you.
> 6. Your IQ is lower than my dog.
> 
> Yup, I think it's safe to say that there is no hope for you.


 
Guess what? I am 12.:twisted:


----------



## WordWeaver

dracosgurl said:


> Guess what? I am 12.:twisted:


 
I rest my case. With that, ladies and gentlemen: Good night and good luck.


----------



## dracosgurl

Parlare me in italiano o spagnolo. Lo gradico migliore.

You were offically played by a girl younger than you. Tell me how it feels!


----------



## WordWeaver

German Voodoo said:


> Careful, Word... you have a knack for this.


 
Yeah, everybody likes to argue with me.


----------



## Voodoo

Why don't you stop acting twelve and act civil, trash.
or, get off this forum if you can't behave- which is fine, but do it classy.


----------



## Johnna

dracosgurl said:


> Guess what? I am 12.:twisted:


 
I knew it. That makes it worse, Drake.


----------



## WordWeaver

dracosgurl said:


> Parlare me in italiano o spagnolo. Lo gradico migliore.
> 
> You were offically played by a girl younger than you. Tell me how it feels!


 
Played? How exactly did you "play" me? I seriously hope that being in the eighth grade for the third year in a row might spark a desire to actually increase your intelligence?


----------



## dracosgurl

Btw WordWeaver; you're mom's already in riabilitazione, so I wouldn't be talking.


----------



## Voodoo

"yo mama" is tacky.

allow me, little one.

"So, I says to the barmaid, I says 'She gave you how much head?' and he says ' So much head, and her baby!"


----------



## WordWeaver

dracosgurl said:


> Btw WordWeaver; you're mom's already in riabilitazione, so I wouldn't be talking.


 
Adheres strictly to the limited mental capacity of a twelve year old. I think I'll put my pet monkey on to argue with you from this point forward.


----------



## dracosgurl

Johnna said:


> I knew it. That makes it worse, Drake.


 
For the last time, draco. I won't tell you my real name, but I'll give you a hint, it has the word cat in it. When you figure it out, lemme know.


----------



## Johnna

Sorry, Drake. Don't care about you or your name.


----------



## dracosgurl

¿Ya sabe lo que? ¡Empezaste una lucha bastante buena! Pero, me no impresionan. Intento más difícilmente.


----------



## dracosgurl

Wanna know what I think about you? The Legend Of Zelda is more interesting!


----------



## Johnna

Zelda's a good game. I'm sure it's far more interesting. Why don't you go play it and never come back?


----------



## Voodoo

"Catheridiot"
a name.
go away.


----------



## Baron

If someone doesn't just let this girl have the last word then this could go on for ever.


----------



## WordWeaver

Oooga Booga Goo OOooga Ga Reer Reer Reer - WordWeaver's pet monkey.

Translation:

"I must say that I am somewhat perplexed at the sheer limit to a child's intellectual development. It appears to me, that during pregnancy, this girl's mother must have fused herself with some form of narcotic or alcohol, which consequentially caused severe permenant damage to otherwise said unborn daughter. I'd like to clarify that while I, a monkey, am smarter than her, by no means does that merit coddling like an infant. She is in fact, devoid of all rational and intellectual comprehension, which further leans to the possiblity that her common sense, while apparently non existent, is exposentially divided by the negative integer in correlation to the lowest logical number. In other words, her IQ is lower than Zero. I'd suggest she take her bath, watch the Disney channel, and make it to bed on time before her parents abuse her with their authoritive duty as a responsible, yet unfortunate caregiver."


----------



## Voodoo

It's late here, not much else...

a mod'll come along, tidy things up.


----------



## dracosgurl

Nope. Not my name. Very sorry. Keep trying. And btw, I would play Zelda, but two problems with your little "post."

1. Gamecube's not hooked up.
2. I'd let my older sister go first.


----------



## dracosgurl

Btw, your little mods can ban me all you want. Doesn't mean anything. I have ways of coming back.


----------



## Voodoo

So, you've a gamecube?
That means you're outdated and poor.
that explains it.
older sis being a meany?
that explains it, too.

sweety, I'm only 15 and I can see that you're an infant.


----------



## Johnna

Ways of coming back. Wow. That's so scary. You can't come up with very good arguments, Drake.


----------



## WordWeaver

dracosgurl said:


> Btw, your little mods can ban me all you want. Doesn't mean anything. I have ways of coming back.


 
Oooga Gooba Ge Gee Goo - WordWeaver's pet monkey.

Translation:

"An imbecile, while rather amusing, is somewhat annoying. Unfortunately, the said individual has no hope of a clandestine existence. As their IQ is relatively low, their common sense disjointed, they are somewhat easy to recognize. Therefore, such attempts are useless, as an idiot is always easily distinguishable among a group of superiors."


----------



## Voodoo

"mwahahahaha"

Gosh, dracus, I'm pissing me trousers.


----------



## dracosgurl

Draco, hoes. 







And no, I love my sister to death. And gamecube isn't outdate; you just are. Toodles!


----------



## Johnna

God, you're crude. Are you leaving, then? Good riddance.


----------



## WordWeaver

dracosgurl said:


> Draco, hoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I love my sister to death. And gamecube isn't outdate; you just are. Toodles!


 
Oooga Boooga Boo - WordWeaver's pet monkey.

Translation:

"Thank God I'm a freakin' monkey; I pity the future of humans."


----------



## Voodoo

ment's here.


----------



## dracosgurl

Oh, well. I don't care. Goodbye. NOT! If you want, of course, to find me on myspace as dracosgurl11, or AIM, or meez, feel free to.


----------



## Voodoo

I'm afraid I'd assault you.
toodles.


----------



## Johnna

Just leave already.


----------



## dracosgurl

Don't feel like it.


----------



## Baron

GV can recommend a good forum for you, ***tear?


----------



## dracosgurl

You should feel so lucky. I made a topic about you on Meez.


----------



## Voodoo

GOOD ONE, rob.
though, that place isn't all that bad, really. 
some talents there.

here, she belongs here 

TeenLit Community Forums - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## dracosgurl

German Voodoo said:


> I'm afraid I'd assault you.
> toodles.


 
Don't worry, you won't.


----------



## Shinn

Hey Draco.

How are you going?


----------



## Voodoo

come back in the morning with some damn sense, or don't come back
either way, we don't care,
thanks for giving Wf such entertainment.

bbbbye.


----------



## Ben

C'mon, kids, try to go at least a couple of posts without the name calling and insults, ok?


----------



## Baron

Oh the joy of writing.  How many of those who irritate become characters in books?


----------



## Voodoo

I think she's worse then AppoX/Offer, Word.

At least he could carry some semblance of proper insult, not the cretinish crap from draco.

Whatever, little one.
bedtime.
don't cry.
your mum'll make the pain go away.


----------



## WordWeaver

Some Meez reviews for your reading pleasure:

"ehe can u do me a favor? can u like write more and email it to me? if i give u my email of course"

*"mfg 
i need to know wat happens 
i got sooo into it. 
omfg 
NEED MORE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "*

"omg i thought i waz wierd b/c i waz the only 1 who liked it"
OMG i can't get enough of this thing!!! could you send it to me too? its so friggin' interesting!!!!! PLZ!!!!!!!!!!!!?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










"

"if you guys want more just email me at mikeshinodalinkinpark@yahoo.com okay? I have like over 9 chapter finish. So yeah , if you want me to add you as a frewn then just comment me on my chatter box K? bye 

the 
one 
and 
only 
Marisa! "

What amazing talent over there at Meez.


----------



## dracosgurl

Blah blah blah. That's all I hear (half) of you saying.


----------



## Voodoo

1 + U = troll + 1
away, riddance.


----------



## Johnna

Oh, wow, we've all gotta go sign up at Meez! leik, omfg!!!11!!1oneone


----------



## WordWeaver

Oh wow, this site is hilarious. You should see some of the stories people post on the site. Sadly, some are worse than Dracos' work.

I've seen less Emo in Hot Topic.


----------



## Voodoo

like
yeah
meezers


----------



## WordWeaver

Meeze FTW!


----------



## dracosgurl

WordWeaver said:


> Some Meez reviews for your reading pleasure:
> 
> "ehe can u do me a favor? can u like write more and email it to me? if i give u my email of course"
> 
> *"mfg *
> *i need to know wat happens *
> *i got sooo into it. *
> *omfg *
> *NEED MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*
> 
> "omg i thought i waz wierd b/c i waz the only 1 who liked it"
> OMG i can't get enough of this thing!!! could you send it to me too? its so friggin' interesting!!!!! PLZ!!!!!!!!!!!!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> "if you guys want more just email me at mikeshinodalinkinpark@yahoo.com okay? I have like over 9 chapter finish. So yeah , if you want me to add you as a frewn then just comment me on my chatter box K? bye
> 
> the
> one
> and
> only
> Marisa! "
> 
> What amazing talent over there at Meez.


 
My stories aren't like that. Of course, y'all started ganging up on me only after the intro and the first chapter of my Spooksville story. Myabe if you were nice enough to read the whole story, you would understand it.


----------



## Voodoo

"Thanks, although I didn't write it, but I got it when I was born... but I do like to write poems, I guess I just don't have the guts to post them... maybe I will? 

 Thanx everyone for commenting! I'm so glad I could share this with everyone! and ven more comments would be great!"


posted by caitlyn rox.


wow.


----------



## Johnna

double post


----------



## dracosgurl

See, there's different... groups on Meez: Emo, Punk, Goth, Religious, Ghetto, people like you, and then the people who actually care about what they write= me.


----------



## Johnna

dracosgurl said:


> My stories aren't like that. Of course, y'all started ganging up on me only after the intro and the first chapter of my Spooksville story. Myabe if you were nice enough to read the whole story, you would understand it.


 
You got ganged up on because your story was ridiculous and bad. Oh yeah, and because you went irate on everyone for no good reason.


----------



## dracosgurl

Johnna said:


> You got ganged up on because your story was ridiculous and bad.


 
No, see, my story is fantasy, so it doesn't have to be strict, or anything you're into. And ya know what, Você é cara é tão feio, eu morri quase quando eu a vi!


----------



## Voodoo

"Emo, Punk, Goth, Religious, Ghetto,"

God what a child.
Cliques are dead, honey, now everyone's depressed.


----------



## Voodoo

Sweety, johnna's a better fantasy write than you will EVER be.
look at her sig.


----------



## dracosgurl

In the words of my fellow Meezers:

YOU FAIL!


----------



## Johnna

dracosgurl said:


> No, see, my story is fantasy, so it doesn't have to be strict, or anything you're into. And ya know what, Você é cara é tão feio, eu morri quase quando eu a vi!


 
Kid, I write fantasy. You write crap. The story was bad. The writing was bad. The grammar was bad. Everything was just... bad.


----------



## Voodoo

fellow meezers:

OMFGROTFLMFAO


----------



## dracosgurl

I'm going to bed now so I can dream about y'all dying. But don't worry, I'll come back later. Sweet dreams, LADIES!


----------



## dracosgurl

Johnna said:


> Kid, I write fantasy. You write crap. The story was bad. The writing was bad. The grammar was bad. Everything was just... bad.


 
My grammer was fine, thank you very much. Oh, and btw, you can cry me a river, build me a bridge, fall off the bridge and die, but you'll still be annoying.


----------



## Voodoo

oh god.
she left
is the sun out?
...is there hope again?


----------



## Johnna

I see the light.


----------



## Baron

In ten years time she'll write a best seller and you'll all be protagonists.


----------



## Voodoo

Rob, if she writes a best seller, I'll be rewriting the bible.


----------



## Ben

Obviously some self-control was lacking.

Locked.


----------

